# Various pics from yesterday's wood cutting adventure.



## quads (Dec 6, 2010)

Turned out to be a longer day than I expected. Got a lot of wood cut, then the calls started coming in for delivery. I was still handling firewood as it got dark last night.  I couldn't think of a better way to spend my day and it was very fine weather to do it in.

One delivery I was on was to a rather poor family. They were out of wood, and the house was noticeably cold even for me with my wood-cutting clothes on. They were all wearing heavy coats inside. They wrote me a check, and I don't normally like to take checks because around here they have a habit of not being any good. But even if this check does bounce, that's ok, because those two little blonde girls playing with their coats on inside that house need the wood more than I do.

And that made me very happy to think that those little kids were warm in their beds last night, and made all the work I do outside worthwhile.

Later, I regretted taking the check from them at all. I should have just said 'Merry Christmas' and drove away without accepting payment, but I wasn't thinking at the time.


Here I am, in the mirror of my ATV, an extremely rare self portrait:







A little more snow on the ground now.  A bit more than this and I will have to hook the bathtub sled up to my ATV, I won't be able to pull the loaded trailer:






Those little cherry trees grow like weeds!  Too bad they rarely get big enough to make firewood:






Still able to pull the trailer through the 4 inches of snow:






Yes indeed, my 25+ year old maul handle is finally getting kind of frazzled.  I'm not sure how many more years it will last:






Many large flocks of Canada Geese flying over yesterday, heading south:






Some of my woodland buddies watching me run the chainsaw.  I guess the hunters didn't get them all:





And a few snowy scenes:


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2010)

Two comments.

As usual great pics . . . I always love seeing your pics.

Second . . . you are truly one of a kind. Keep being you.


----------



## loon (Dec 6, 2010)

very nice pictures Quads


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 6, 2010)

Self portrait......of hands and hat. Too funny. :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 6, 2010)

Quads, I know how you feel. Sometimes we just run into folks who are perhaps not as blessed as we are. Breaks my heart when I see this and when it involves young kids. So maybe it is good she paid you via check.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 6, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> One delivery I was on was to a rather poor family. They were out of wood, and the house was noticeably cold even for me with my wood-cutting clothes on. They were all wearing heavy coats inside. They wrote me a check, and I don't normally like to take checks because around here they have a habit of not being any good. But even if this check does bounce, that's ok, because those two little blonde girls playing with their coats on inside that house need the wood more than I do.
> 
> And that made me very happy to think that those little kids were warm in their beds last night, and made all the work I do outside worthwhile.
> . . .



I truly believe, to give is better than receive. And while I was giving away some wood, I would have given them some straight forward advice if the parents were smokers.

Keep the faith!


----------



## Later (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you play "Wilson on Home Improvement"?


----------



## quads (Dec 6, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Did you play "Wilson on Home Improvement"?


HA!  It's funny you mention that..........


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 7, 2010)

Quad great pictures, your a good man with a big heart.


zap


----------



## sublime68charger (Dec 7, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Retired Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the replay would have been 

Now Tim,

erha erha erha


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 7, 2010)

What Zap said!


----------



## Jags (Dec 7, 2010)

Shhh...be very quite...we are trying to get a glimpse of the illusive, rarely seen quadso sapien.  Look - look there in the mirror.  Quick - ahhhh...he is gone.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 7, 2010)

Funny you should see the geese...just saw a large flock heading south also. I thought, kinda late guys, huh? I guess our winter is about to set in too.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 7, 2010)

Great pic's and I love the Charlie Brown / Elmer Fud Hat.  Good on you for getting some wood to warm those little ones.

Maybe a couple wraps of duct tape around the peeling axe handle to extend it's life?  Duct tape fixes everything!

Awesome pics  -  really.


----------



## quads (Dec 7, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Great pic's and I love the Charlie Brown / Elmer Fud Hat.  Good on you for getting some wood to warm those little ones.
> 
> Maybe a couple wraps of duct tape around the peeling axe handle to extend it's life?  Duct tape fixes everything!
> 
> Awesome pics  -  really.


When I bought that hat, the visor was sewn in the up position.  I thought that was kind of useless, put a visor on a hat and then sew it up so you couldn't use it.  So I cut the thread.....

Speaking of the ax handle, this afternoon I cut the old one off and put a new one on.  I almost couldn't bear to cut it off with my eyes open, that handle has been on it for over 25 years and the maul is one of my most prized possessions, but I had to open my eyes to keep from cutting my fingers off with the hacksaw.  Anyway, the new handle is a wooden one.  I don't know if it's hickory or ash or what, just said hardwood on the sticker but that could mean anything.  It also is a curved handle, not straight.  I hope it works as good as the old one and lasts half as long.  If not, I'll cut it off and buy another until I find one I like as well as the old one.


----------



## bill*67 (Dec 12, 2010)

quads, every once in a while a miracle happens and it looks like you provided that for those little ones. awesome job dude!!


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 14, 2010)

sounds like you have a good heart.  i went past my brother-in-laws house in sep and saw 3 chunks of wood at his wood pile.  burning season was almost in full swing then.  went out and made 3.5 cords for him cut split delivered and stacked.  felt pretty good afterwards.  his back is shot and the only reason he burns is to save $$ since he hasn't worked for awhile...probably pushing 15 or so years.  being a brother-in-law, we don't see eye to eye on stuff but he sure needed this.


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 3, 2011)

Quad, Nice pics and glad to see you have good taste. A Stihl chainsaw & a Polaris ATV! Good stuff. I have 2 of the same atv for my sons. Very sweet.


----------



## quads (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to have an early 1998 Sportsman 500 (non-EBS).  But, with well over 10,000 miles on it, 10 years of plowing snow, and 100s of loads of wood, it was worn out.  The Polaris dealer gave me $1000 trade-in for it on my Hawkeye.  And even though the Hawkeye is smaller and less powerful, I am pretty happy with it.  Compared to the Sportsman, it does almost everything that did, albeit a little slower!  I don't need to go fast anyway.  HA!


----------



## joel95ex (Jan 7, 2011)

a long time ago, someone told me that deer are attracted to the sound of a chainsaw---- I think it was the guy teaching my first hunter safety course.....not sure if it is true though.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 7, 2011)

Joel, that is partially true. For sure when loggers are cutting cedar or maple or anything that deer can feed on, they will certainly be attracted to it. In the more wild regions they will come right to it when the sawing starts. When I cut, they almost always come, but after I leave. However, if I don't cut any maple for a while, they will stop coming to check. Hunger draws them for sure up north.


----------



## quads (Jan 7, 2011)

It's possible they are attracted to the chainsaw, or they are just used to me being out there, like big dogs.  I see a lot more of them than the guys do when they are out there hunting and I am not out there!  It's almost like they hide from them.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 8, 2011)

Quads, no doubt you are right. The deer that usually stay on our place get pretty used to me being around. Not that long ago I was walking through an area where I usually stay out of and at the time I was also talking to my wife on the two-way radio. I walked right up on deer that were bedded and they did not seem to be the least bit afraid of me. One funny thing is in the spring after fawns are born. I swear that many times the does hear me coming on the atv and bring their fawns out so I can see them. Naturally, I always stop and turn the machine off. I always talk to them too so they surely know my voice.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 8, 2011)

That first pic is Great!


----------

